# VW stocks...worth a punt?



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

So, what's everyone think about the VW share price?

Considering taking a wee punt as they are at quite a good price after the latest emissions faking scandal.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd say so, yolo


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would sit and watch for the time being, I think it will go down even more than it has.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've a feeling this isn't the end of their woes. There's going to be a lot more mud to come.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Europe looking into the issues now and potentially speaking about a recall (although a recall does not fix the issue.) Might be worth letting some of the dust settle 1st.

So they have gamed the system on the official tests, DPF / EGR etc are just there to game the system legally....they do nothing for actual efficiency of reliability...and make things a lot LESS reliable in many cases but thats another discussion. 

By proxy they're probably defrauding the UK govt, and probably many more govt. of VED........defrauding numerous governments and states of tax.....especially the state of California means there could be a lot of pain to come! Class action law suit from Cali asthmatics........I honestly would not put it past them....and they would get hammered, look how badly BP got spanked over Macondo...they were the last EU company to mess up in the US over environments issues. 

Allegedly other car makers use the same module.......maybe time to take a punt at shorting another manufacturer. Renault anyone...or PSA Citreon anyone?!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ofc theyre not the only company to do it

Bet majority do :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

They could face a fine of up to $18 billion in the US.
Not sure I'd be touching their shares anytime soon.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

If they were doing it in one market they were likely doing it in all so Europe and Asia are next is my guess.

Its the first your hearing about it all the skeletons are going to fall out of the closet I suspect.

My guess is that it goes beyond VW there could be implications for the VAG group when they start looking closer


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bero said:


> Allegedly other car makers use the same module.......maybe time to take a punt at shorting another manufacturer. Renault anyone...or PSA Citreon anyone?!


I looked at shorting Renault immediately after this post, was offered shares at 67.55, now they're down to 65.84....damn, shouldn't have paused for thoughts!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

start shorting them - fill your boots up - they aren't going to level off any time soon.


----------

